

Ask HN: Does anyone know of any good MOOCS/Online resources for writing? - Tenoke

I am looking for any resources regarding writing. Preferably not something specifically aimed at Academia nor Fiction but something more general and applicable to blog posts for example. Anyone on here aware of any such guides&#x2F;tutorials&#x2F;books&#x2F;moocs which might deserve a recommendation?
======
mknits
I don't know about any MOOC on writing, but there is one very popular course
named Writers Bureau. Their web address is
[http://writersbureau.com](http://writersbureau.com)

